# Fading nitrocellulose?



## JonnyD (Sep 20, 2016)

I have jaguar project underway and I'm relicing my shinny chrome parts but was wondering how to fade the nitro paint. 

I've searched around but most of the info is on how to fade white to yellow. I just want a dull finish on my shinny orange guitar. Is there any technique or process that will dull a nitro finish?


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

Prolonged exposure to sunlight (or synthetic UV I suppose).

Technically, it's not fading so much as yellowing.


----------



## JonnyD (Sep 20, 2016)

That's what I've been reading. Outside on the deck in the sun for a few hours. I have the body stripped of all the parts. 

I don't want to sand the clear off because the nitro finish is already thin enough. Just want to take the shine down a few notches. I have the orange, I want it dull like the second pic, obviously not blue, just duller if that's even a word.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Best bet I can think of is high grit sandpaper, 1500-2000. It will take some gloss off, and make a bit of dust, but you’d really have to go HARD to remove any significant amount of finish. Just a lightly damp cloth after to remove the dust.

EDIT I just noticed the cracking in the finish, dust might get in ther that may be undesirable, dunno.

I use 1000 on the back of gloss necks...they soon gloss up again, from hand movement, but don’t have any stickiness, makes them much faster playing for me.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Micro Mesh might do it, I think the range is from 1500 up to 12000 grit.

Lee Valley Tools - Item Search

I have the fabric from Stewmac... Micro-Mesh Finishing Set | stewmac.com


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

Micromesh should dull the shine down if you forget to buff when you are done.


----------



## JonnyD (Sep 20, 2016)

Yes that's what I found out after a few videos. Micro mess 3200 grit should take the shine down.


----------



## SaucyJack (Mar 8, 2017)

Some time in the sunlight will fade it. Mine has faded quite a bit over the past couple of years just sitting around the house...much like the missus


----------



## Ayr Guitars (Oct 24, 2016)

Some 0000 steel wool lubricated with paste wax will take the sheen down, if you are having a hard time finding micro mesh.

Keep in mind, with any technique you use the sheen will come back in time as it rubs on your hand, arm, shirt, etc. this is because it was finished with clear gloss (lacquer, poly, etc). To get a satin finish that will stay satin, it needs to be sprayed with a satin finish - ie, one that has flattening agents added.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

SaucyJack said:


> Some time in the sunlight will fade it. Mine has faded quite a bit over the past couple of years just sitting around the house...*much like the missus *


Thanks for my morning laugh!


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

Ah, nitro yellowing is not the same as taking the gloss down a notch.


----------



## JonnyD (Sep 20, 2016)

Yes I picked up 0000 steel wool just now. Micro mesh in my area has to be ordered. The shine coming back I'm fine with. Like the epiphone goth series guitars. Thanks guys for the help. I'll post pics of the progress.


----------



## Ayr Guitars (Oct 24, 2016)

JonnyD said:


> Yes I picked up 0000 steel wool just now. Micro mesh in my area has to be ordered. The shine coming back I'm fine with. Like the epiphone goth series guitars. Thanks guys for the help. I'll post pics of the progress.



Sounds good. Be sure to lubricate the steel wool, otherwise it will just scratch. Scotchbrite pads (from Lee Valley or the like, not the ones from the grocery store) are a great option too. Furniture paste wax is a good lubricant.


----------



## JonnyD (Sep 20, 2016)

I have turtle wax brand paste wax at home, is that the same as a furniture wax?


----------



## Ayr Guitars (Oct 24, 2016)

JonnyD said:


> I have turtle wax brand paste wax at home, is that the same as a furniture wax?


Look for the Minwax brand from Home Depot. 

Minwax Paste Wax - Natural | The Home Depot Canada

The turtle wax for your car is completely different.


----------



## JonnyD (Sep 20, 2016)

I had Johnsons brand paste wax that I had at home. Thought it was turtle wax. It turned out pretty good. Still have to blend in the massive chipped away section. Clean off the acid from the parts. Just a rough put together right now.


----------



## Ayr Guitars (Oct 24, 2016)

JonnyD said:


> View attachment 133209
> View attachment 133217
> View attachment 133225
> View attachment 133233
> I had Johnsons brand paste wax that I had at home. Thought it was turtle wax. It turned out pretty good. Still have to blend in the massive chipped away section. Clean off the acid from the parts. Just a rough put together right now.


Johnsons is better - can’t buy it anymore. Keep that can; that stuff is gold.


----------

